# Powerball tomorrow?



## Capodosto (Nov 9, 2006)

The powerball is $300 million tomorrow, hmm.......


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm still playing scratch off tickets...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

like I would ever be cold again if I won,


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Ya but don't your government take 3/4 of it???


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Hysert;2084598 said:


> Ya but don't your government take 3/4 of it???


Still more then what I have now,


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Hysert;2084598 said:


> Ya but don't your government take 3/4 of it???


About 1/3 is a safe bet


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Here's what I would buy....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dogplow Dodge;2084676 said:


> Here's what I would buy....


You'll be broke by the time you get out.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

I would finally buy the brand new truck that I desperately want.....but certainly not a plow to go with it!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

grandview;2084787 said:


> You'll be broke by the time you get out.


Well, at least I'd be happy !


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Dogplow Dodge;2084794 said:


> Well, at least I'd be happy !


Does mean there is finally enough money to afford a divorce? :laughing:


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Philbilly2;2084799 said:


> Does mean there is finally enough money to afford a divorce? :laughing:


He calls home from work and says pack your bags pack your bags we hit the lottery she ask should I pack for summer or winter and he says I dont care as long as your gone by the time I get home.....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Read first two post, now ROFLMAO. Thanks guys. "Pardon me, but would you happen to have any Gray Poupon?"


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

LapeerLandscape;2084813 said:


> He calls home from work and says pack your bags pack your bags we hit the lottery she ask should I pack for summer or winter and he says I dont care as long as your gone by the time I get home.....:laughing::laughing:


Man, oh man...

You have no idea how close you really are....:laughing:


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Of course we all know there 2 ways you can recieve your winnings, take the lump sum or recieve it over 20 yrs. I learned today that if you take it over 20 yrs and if something were happen to you your family would still recieve it. I can see it know if I won I might "accidently" fall down the stairs 5 or 6 times in a row.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

LapeerLandscape;2085278 said:


> Of course we all know there 2 ways you can recieve your winnings, take the lump sum or recieve it over 20 yrs. I learned today that if you take it over 20 yrs and if something were happen to you your family would still recieve it. I can see it know if I won I might "accidently" fall down the stairs 5 or 6 times in a row.


This is true but if you take payments and have an 'accident' the estate would be responsible for any taxes do on the balance of winnings. I would take payments though.payup


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

I want the lump sum. I know what the taxes are now, I don't know what they will be in 20 years. Not to mention I don't trust the lottery to have my money 15-20 years from now. The RI pension system has really opened my eyes.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

jhenderson9196;2085410 said:


> I want the lump sum. I know what the taxes are now, I don't know what they will be in 20 years. Not to mention I don't trust the lottery to have my money 15-20 years from now. The RI pension system has really opened my eyes.


Money is put in to an annuity ,state does not hold the money, i think? So if the prize 1 million and take payment the state puts 500k in to the annuity and grows ,its then divided by the 26 payments. Now it you lump it, the state gives you the amount that was going in to the annuity and gives it to you.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Philbilly2;2084799 said:


> Does mean there is finally enough money to afford a divorce? :laughing:





LapeerLandscape;2084813 said:


> He calls home from work and says pack your bags pack your bags we hit the lottery she ask should I pack for summer or winter and he says I dont care as long as your gone by the time I get home.....:laughing::laughing:





Dogplow Dodge;2085256 said:


> Man, oh man...
> 
> You have no idea how close you really are....:laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Up to 334 now with cash value of 205.


----------



## unimog-guy (Sep 3, 2014)

Time value of money dictates that you should take the lump sum payout.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Philbilly2;2084799 said:


> Does mean there is finally enough money to afford a divorce? :laughing:





LapeerLandscape;2084813 said:


> He calls home from work and says pack your bags pack your bags we hit the lottery she ask should I pack for summer or winter and he says I dont care as long as your gone by the time I get home.....:laughing::laughing:





Dogplow Dodge;2085256 said:


> Man, oh man...
> 
> You have no idea how close you really are....:laughing:





jhall22guitar;2086046 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Up to 334 now with cash value of 205.


The difference between divorce and legal separation is that a legal separation gives a husband time to hide his money.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

over 700 million. He's the correct answer to what would you do with the money.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

unimog-guy;2086385 said:


> Time value of money dictates that you should take the lump sum payout.


Absolutely...I can see someone that isn't good, or confident, in managing their money taking the payments.....which is probably the majority of avid lottery players..?...



grandview;2090928 said:


> over 700 million. He's the correct answer to what would you do with the money.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

winning ticket was sold in monmouth county new jersey


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

jhenderson9196;2085410 said:


> I want the lump sum. I know what the taxes are now, I don't know what they will be in 20 years. Not to mention I don't trust the lottery to have my money 15-20 years from now. The RI pension system has really opened my eyes.


I agree with you 100% on that statement!


----------



## PPP (Jan 5, 2005)

To funny.... a store that I stop at daily in Plymouth ma sold a 1 million dollar winner. 
Needless to say I looked high and low for my quick pick. Unfortunately I didn't win. No one's come forward yet to claim it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

snocrete;2090933 said:


> Absolutely...I can see someone that isn't good, or confident, in managing their money taking the payments.....which is probably the majority of avid lottery players..?...
> 
> :laughing::laughing:


Why would I want to leave 175 million on the table be taking a lump sum?


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

grandview;2091113 said:


> Why would I want to leave 175 million on the table be taking a lump sum?


Powerball is $800mil. now lump sum is $496mil. less taxes leaves $333mil.
take home pay all in a days work!!! Count me in!!


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

That's roughly $466 million CDN right now. Pretty sure I'd still be cool with that. No tax on lottery winnings in Canada, but IRS would still take their share before leaving the US


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

3 tickets in hand, and if I win, you ....


Well, I just won't be around for a while...


Uh.... you know.... knee surgery...... can't reach computer......... arm broken..... fingers fell off....


lol


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Dogplow Dodge;2091280 said:


> 3 tickets in hand, and if I win, you ....
> 
> Well, I just won't be around for a while...
> 
> ...


fixed it fer ya bud!! Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

tjctransport;2091301 said:


> fixed it fer ya bud!! Thumbs Up


Ha ha ha ha.....

Yup..;

Then she'd be weathy, and a wealthy widow, eh ?


----------



## AEI (Nov 1, 2009)

If I won I could upgrade my house alittle...


----------



## Joneill (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't normally play but bought 3 tickets last night, can only hope.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey,

If one of the PS members wins the powerball, then why don't we invade Mooks property with food, beer, hot chicks and a dunk tank for MJD. All expenses paid by whomever wins the lottery. This way, Mooks dream can come to reality...

Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

AEI;2091452 said:


> If I won I could upgrade my house alittle...


If that's an upgrade, I'd hate to see what you're living in now....


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

buy gold and silver


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

PLOWMAN45;2091652 said:


> buy gold and silver


you loose all that money to taxes,why do you want to loose more?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

jhall22guitar;2086046 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Up to 334 now with cash value of 205.


The 205 would tighten me up just fine. :laughing:


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'd buy a bank. Its about the only business that still makes money no matter what


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Up to $900m. I'd call that a pretty successful year lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JMHConstruction;2091875 said:


> Up to $900m. I'd call that a pretty successful year lol


Sub contractor rates.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

grandview;2091716 said:


> you loose all that money to taxes,why do you want to loose more?


i can see you know nothing about investing


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

PLOWMAN45;2091932 said:


> i can see you know nothing about investing


So how did your gold investment turn out last year?


----------



## bdryer (Sep 26, 2011)

Let's just say that you won't be seeing me on this site anymore!!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

better then any stock you had gold and silver have never been worth nothing


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

bdryer;2091978 said:


> Let's just say that you won't be seeing me on this site anymore!!


You will be sorely missed...


----------



## rbljack (Dec 9, 2013)

bdryer;2091978 said:


> Let's just say that you won't be seeing me on this site anymore!!


LOL...I second THIS!!
Im a alawncare guy, but have been doing lots of research on plowing, salting, etc. So if we win..

Id load all our lawn care equipment, trailer, and truck and drive it over to my sons friends house (he is an adult now), along with $100k for him to buy a house and get settled, and say "here you go" along with the customer list, and the link to lawnsite and plowsite and say have fun!

Believe it or not, id still probably mow my own lawn though, on my top of the line ztr just for fun! LOL Then again..I might just stay on plowsite because Ill be buying a log home in the mountains where it does snow, and I will need to buy a new truck and plow...hmmmm....this could be a problem. I need a new set of problems and figuring out how to handle 500 plus million is a problem id like to challenge myself with!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, I guess I'm the odd ball out.


I'd still plow snow, but not necessarily for money. I'd do my new 100 acre spread, and a few other old folks I take care of now anyway. I guess I really do enjoy pushing the snow around after all...



Plus it would give me a reason to build Scott's twin brother Rig.... (with a cummins motor though) ussmileyflag


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Well...looks like I'm still poor..


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

JMHConstruction;2092280 said:


> Well...looks like I'm still poor..


That makes 2 of us.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

JMHConstruction;2092280 said:


> Well...looks like I'm still poor..


x3..........


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep me too


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

And so on.....

Oh well, no party at Mooks house.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Nobody won.. 1.7 billion wednesday?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

iceyman;2092365 said:


> Nobody won.. 1.7 billion wednesday?


Now we got to figure what we will do with the extra millions.:laughing:


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

FredG;2092378 said:


> Now we got to figure what we will do with the extra millions.:laughing:


The struggle continues!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

JMHConstruction;2092477 said:


> The struggle continues!


You still got a shot till Wednesday, The odds are against us but I have been struck by lightning, :laughing: No joke.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

someone should invest 262 million dollars and buy all the combos for a guaranteed win.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

grandview;2092577 said:


> someone should invest 262 million dollars and buy all the combos for a guaranteed win.


ok, lend me $263 million and i will do it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

grandview;2092577 said:


> someone should invest 262 million dollars and buy all the combos for a guaranteed win.


and leave 30 millions tickets unbought?



tjctransport;2092583 said:


> ok, lend me $263 million and i will do it.


and leave 29 millions tickets unbought


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;2092587 said:


> and leave 30 millions tickets unbought?
> 
> and leave 29 millions tickets unbought


my mistake


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

That could of cost you a quarter of ur seasonal income.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;2092602 said:


> That could of cost you a quarter of ur seasonal income.


I just need to figure out how to stack in my wallet.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

FredG;2092541 said:


> You still got a shot till Wednesday, The odds are against us but I have been struck by lightning, :laughing: No joke.


So thats whats wrong with you...:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

grandview;2092577 said:


> someone should invest 262 million dollars and buy all the combos for a guaranteed win.


And hope 5 other people didnt hit it.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LapeerLandscape;2092610 said:


> So thats whats wrong with you...:laughing: :laughing:


Among other things!:laughing:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

so,

I won what would I do ?


I'd send the group of regulars here on PS a check for $100k, 













and then stop them....:laughing:


No, I'd let them cash them but then Mooks would have to throw that party he's been wanting to.

Oh yeah, MJD and Charles would get a check too. Maybe he could take a vacation thenThumbs Up


I'd have my family members I don't associate with arrested, along with my neighbor. Id have them throw away the keys...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dogplow Dodge;2093561 said:


> so,
> 
> I won what would I do ?
> 
> ...


Great,another check is in the mail guy.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

The first thing you do before you even tell anyone you won you call all your friends and relatives one at a time and say, something has come up can I borrow a couple thousand dollars. In a couple weeks when you get that check I would hope you remembered who gave and who didnt.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

LapeerLandscape;2093598 said:


> The first thing you do before you even tell anyone you won you call all your friends and relatives one at a time and say, something has come up can I borrow a couple thousand dollars. In a couple weeks when you get that check I would hope you remembered who gave and who didnt.


Great idea


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

More like disconnect your phone,


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

grandview;2093602 said:


> More like disconnect your phone,


GV Just put my name on your ticket, that way you can keep the tax portion if I file a W-7.
You will get more of the winnings of course as I am a reputable polite Canadian and would never scam someone I met through the internet....
If I won I would become a Nigerian Prince...they seem to have an abundance of cash hiding problems.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Anyone see the ******* that put a picture up saying that we should give a portion of the winnings to every person in America, and end poverty. :laughing:

Found it


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Great....
299 million who.decide to stop working. Obama would be proud...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Dogplow Dodge;2093713 said:


> Great....
> 299 million who.decide to stop working. Obama would be proud...


Their math teachers sure wouldn't be.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BossPlow2010;2093717 said:


> Their math teachers sure wouldn't be.


Because each person would get a check for $4 and change?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Yeah,think they misread the decimal. Lol


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

This is why I have to constantly tell the wife not to believe anything she reads on Facebook...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I'll tell you what though

Powerball $1.3 billion
÷ just me 1 (sorry hunny)
___________________________

One happy SOB!


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Was talking to the local indian at my local gandi mart . Said he sold 10,000. thousand in tickets last Sat . He said he made 800. dollars just for selling the tickets .


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I would be like Jed Clampet, Mansion in Beverly Hills and a place in northern Cal. and a Mr Drysdale watching my money. Besides the cash that goes south. :laughing: :laughing: payup


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

FredG;2093900 said:


> I would be like Jed Clampet, Mansion in Beverly Hills and a place in northern Cal. and a Mr Drysdale watching my money. Besides the cash that goes south. :laughing: :laughing: payup


Yeah, right. You'd hire a woman to dress like Ellie May and have an all out gun fight in the play room....

We know you, man ! we know you......:waving:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge;2093901 said:


> Yeah, right. You'd hire a woman to dress like Ellie May and have an all out gun fight in the play room....
> 
> We know you, man ! we know you......:waving:


Man, You got me outside looking in after my wife boots me. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## unimog-guy (Sep 3, 2014)

If I won I would get my 10 best friends together and take them out to dinner and present them with a piece of paper and a pen to write down their one life dream that they've never been able to fulfill due to money, time etc. We as a group would then go live each person's dream one after another until we were done. I would pay for time off work, expenses etc. 
How cool would it be to go live 10 peoples lifetime dreams one after another? I think it would be pretty cool.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Well being none of us live in Los Angeles, I think. Kiss that 1.5bill. good by.

We will have to work like mules for a few more years. :laughing:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

3 winners .. Only a couple hundo million each.. Meh


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

iceyman;2095131 said:


> 3 winners .. Only a couple hundo million each.. Meh


Oh those poor people. Only a couple hundred million each!? Lol you must live nicer than I. Oh well, back to working for our money. Or perhaps this winter, back to sitting around praying for money to fall!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Did anyone see the news of the retards swamping the 7 dots in Chino ?


Why ? May I ask ? 


DO they think the place is lucky now ?


Or that the "Billionaire" will return with his ticket to claim it from the hom-ne-doo at the register ? 


Really ?

I have to find someone with a slice of toast that looks like Mother Mary, otherwise I just won't feel like I'd fit in....


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Dogplow Dodge;2095214 said:


> Did anyone see the news of the retards swamping the 7 dots in Chino ?
> 
> Why ? May I ask ?
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing: Could have not been said better


----------

